# Force mobile logout?



## ZaelFaroe (Sep 26, 2017)

So... Was thinking about what would happen if me or the fiance ever lost our phones. It would be trivial to delete the phone as a key, but even without the phone as a key the app can still be used nefariously by looking up location and probably some controls still. Is there anywhere somebody can go to force a sign out of a lost mobile device?

Seems like a security risk if not.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Change your password. Solves the problem.


----------



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

I believe you would just need to change your Tesla password.


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

So, you are talking about the person who posses your phone can control your car from remote? How exactly will this person launch the app on be phone without bypassing phone security? Am I missing something?

If someone gets past my phone security, it’s game over. They have access to everything. If I lost my phone, I would get on someone else phone or the web do “Find my iPhone” and mark it lost. That’s it. Phone is useless, then.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ZaelFaroe said:


> So... Was thinking about what would happen if me or the fiance ever lost our phones. It would be trivial to delete the phone as a key, but even without the phone as a key the app can still be used nefariously by looking up location and probably some controls still. Is there anywhere somebody can go to force a sign out of a lost mobile device?
> 
> Seems like a security risk if not.


What type of phone do you have? If I ever lost my iPhone - impossible by the way as it's alwaus in my hand  - I would remote wipe the phone and start over from iCloud on the next one!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

For Android, you can use Device Manager to find and/or remote-wipe a device.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.adm&hl=en
https://www.google.com/android/find


----------



## ZaelFaroe (Sep 26, 2017)

Those are all good points. I feel silly now. Remote wipe seems like the way to go. Thanks for the input.


----------

